# Washington Goats



## dgoat4me (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone from Seattle, Tacoma, Auburn etc. area. Would love to hook up with other owners. The speed shop I use for parts and repairs have yet to see a Goat besides mine. I know there has to be some out there. Let me know...Terry


----------



## rutiger (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm in Monroe (work in Bellevue). Just picked up a 06. Got it dynoed last week (numbers in sig). I'll be installing Borlas this weekend. B&M Shifter and Volant CAI on order. Probably do Kooks headers next. After that I will probably throw a blower on it. Haven't decided which one though. Possibly ATI or Vortech.

What shop do you go to? I just moved here a few months back so I haven't met too many car guys. I've seen a number of GTOs running around though.

As you can see by my sig I'm a little bit interested in horsepower


----------



## dgoat4me (Dec 27, 2005)

I use a shop in Auburn called Blood Enterprises. They have built my 01 Mustang Bullitt, and started on the Goat. I had a Corsa exhaust installed and will do Hotchkis sway bars as soon as the rear craddle align tool comes in. You can call Mark Donnelly at 253-939-2141. They do lots of LS2 and LS1 work. Give him a call and go down to see the shop as it is BIG, and have him give you a tour, there are always bad ass hotrods being built or worked on. They are reasonable priced also, as I have dropped a few thousand dead presidents there and am very pleased with what they do. They are ALL gearheads and take pride in what they do.
Terry


----------



## Tims428Galaxie (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey, I'm down in Portland and new to this group....always up in Seattle for work during the week....


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

Im from the Tri-cities and am looking for a shop up there that can tune my 05.We have no tunners here or dyno's.

Will be going to Bellevue next month and am hoping to set up a time on saturday to get it dyno and tunned.

Can someone help this old man ?

Thanks Larry


----------



## Iceddecaf (Dec 14, 2004)

Larry, Go talk to Scott at Meyer's AutoTech in Kennewick. He does excellent work and really appreciates a good muscle car. I plan on having all my '06 mods done by him.


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> Larry, Go talk to Scott at Meyer's AutoTech in Kennewick.


I have used Scott in the past.I use to work with his ex brother in-law and had met Scott about 15yrs ago.Just wish he had a tunner/programer for the LS2 and dyno.Im needing someone to install my JBA headers and ASP pulley,guess I should get off my ass and talk with Scott. 

Thanks
Larry


----------



## gniticxe (May 1, 2006)

Just got an 06 Black/Black A4, couldn't be happier.

I'll be moving out to Everett, WA very soon and hope to see some of you Seattle and other northwest people. I'll have Delaware plates as that is my permenant residance - so if you see me I'd like to meet some other GTO lovers!

Brian


----------



## 65Mark (Jul 16, 2006)

Head on over to www.northwestlegends.com to meet GTO people in the NW. Always looking for new members


----------



## voodooviolin (Jul 19, 2006)

I there, I'm in Bellevue and we just picked up a red 2004 GTO!

I guess there is a meeting by Southcenter mall on Monday night 7pm. We are doing dinner ... if you want more info, pm me.

:cheers


----------



## LFSADRG (Jul 26, 2006)

FW

05 MBM GTO M6



voodooviolin said:


> I guess there is a meeting by Southcenter mall on Monday night 7pm.


Were you talking about the meet up in Auburn on Monday?


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

65Mark said:


> Head on over to www.northwestlegends.com to meet GTO people in the NW. Always looking for new members


My boss' brother is the one running the site, haven't gotten over there to check it out yet, but hoping to get to the meet in November before the weather is crappy for good! First day I started at my job was the first day I got my goat, only to find out my boss drives the same black on black m6 in an 05 instead of 06  I was stoked!

Anyway, are there any other northwesterners out there? Who might that Impule blue '04 have been that I commuted next to on i-5 yesterday morning around 7:20? Had some extra gauges and stuff.

Anyway, would love to hook up with some WA members soon!:seeya:


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Live in Redmond, work in Bellevue here!


----------



## kagtech (Dec 6, 2006)

I am located in Shelton..I picked up a 04 A4 as I had my chance to get the 06M6 but decided the cost of having fun was more worthy with 04 A4. 

Don't know of many tuner shops that do quality aftermarket work for the GTO maybe not looking hard enough..


----------

